# DW717 vrs DW780?



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Anyone own both of these DeWalt sliders and have some opinions to share? I'm looking for a new slider, Kapex is real nice but I don't want to drop $1300 so it's out. I must admit I like the DW780 but cant get over the roughness of the slider bearings... and when any downward force is applied at full extension it becomes very hard to slide, are all 780s like this? The DW717 feels different though, anybody use one? aif so whats the verdict on the DW717?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I have a DW718 (older 780 I guess) and I really like it. Everyone else talk crap about them but I find it to be accurate and durable. That is my story. 

But...... I will jump onto the Bosch band wagon for my next miter saw(s). That fact that all the controls are up front really catch my interest. The axle glide really intrigues me.

From what I hear Makita puts out some decent miter saws also.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Dose it have a laser beam:blink: laser beams are really in now:thumbup:


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Dose it have a laser beam:blink: laser beams are really in now:thumbup:


I hate laser beams...


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

CrpntrFrk said:


> I have a DW718 (older 780 I guess) and I really like it. Everyone else talk crap about them but I find it to be accurate and durable. That is my story.
> 
> But...... I will jump onto the Bosch band wagon for my next miter saw(s). That fact that all the controls are up front really catch my interest. The axle glide really intrigues me.
> 
> From what I hear Makita puts out some decent miter saws also.


Makita saws are clearly nice quality well built saws but I just can't get used to the quad rail slide setup, I dont like the transistion from one set of rails to the next plus, it just seems like more bearings and parts to wear and get sloppy.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

MF Custom said:


> I hate laser beams...


I used to resist too:laughing: not anymore:no:


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I have the DW717 and really like it.

Much faster and easier to adjust bevels than most other saws ive used. Only complaint I have is the vertical cut capacity, most of the base I cut has to be laid flat, but im used to cutting it that way so I don't mind it


After 3 years of close to everyday use it's still very smooth


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Hmmm... just looked at the DW717 specs and the vertical capacity is only 3 3/4" to the right. This is disapointing as the bold stickers on the fence claim 6" but this is only to the left.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

The reason it's only the right is because the motor has a dumba*s plastic shroud or whatever that is on that side of the motor


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

WilsonRMDL said:


> The reason it's only the right is because the motor has a dumba*s plastic shroud or whatever that is on that side of the motor


^ "Dewalt, bringing you retarded engineering for the rest of time". I actually like my 718, as long as my helper is around to get it on the stand for me:jester:


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

MF Custom said:


> Makita saws are clearly nice quality well built saws but I just can't get used to the quad rail slide setup, I dont like the transistion from one set of rails to the next plus, it just seems like more bearings and parts to wear and get sloppy.


Just as an FYI, my LS1016's slides BLOWS the doors off of the DW718 my co-worker uses....Much smoother and you really don't notice it going from the lower set the the upper set after a while.... I even played with his DW718...cleaned up the rails, opened up where the bearings and bushings go, cleaned them out, lubed it all up with a light machine oil...and its still not as good as the Makita... But other then that it seems like a good saw. It seems pretty accurate...but most name brand saws are.

Personally, the 10" slider is my favorite field saw...so I say choose DW717


----------



## blackbear (Feb 29, 2008)

i have had 780 since march. i love it. still dead accurate. the blade light is real nice feature as well. dust collection is pathetic.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm happy with the 780 as well. $599 with a free cart. Lighted blade is nice, especially when cutting in darker work spaces. The cart is as nice as any other I've seen or used. The saw has a few nice features that I haven't had the need to use yet.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Also have the 780. It has served us well. Ditched the laser for the light and I do like the light better! I always check settings before each large job and it stays true! Only thing is dust collection sucks a$$. I have modified mine a bit to make it slightly better but still not great....


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I also use the light instead of the laser, way better because it lights up the whole cutting path so you can see your mark easier on dark trim, especially when cutting in poorly lit areas


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

I was back up at the Home Dump and checked out the 780 again, overall I like the saws design and compact size but... the roughness of the bearings in the slide rails bother me, and when you apply and down presure at full extension it just starts to bind up? other than that I would buy the 780. I compared it to the new Ridgid 10" slider at the H dump and the Ridgid feels smooth as silk? i'm no Ridgid fan but cmon DeWalt.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Don't forget to check the saws for very important accuracy issues most people over-look. 

Check to see if the fences are square to the deck, that the fences are in plane with each other, the deflection of the carriage at various points in the slide, make sure the deck is in plane with the turn table and make sure the detents lock in solid. It is most of these little items that will set the better saws apart from the rest. Gizmos and Gadgets aside.


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

TBFGhost said:


> Don't forget to check the saws for very important accuracy issues most people over-look.
> 
> Check to see if the fences are square to the deck, that the fences are in plane with each other, the deflection of the carriage at various points in the slide, make sure the deck is in plane with the turn table and make sure the detents lock in solid. It is most of these little items that will set the better saws apart from the rest. Gizmos and Gadgets aside.


Very true, as far as your concernes above I don't think you can beat the Makita miter saws, and their casting quality is the best. I have found my DW716 to be very accurate out of the box, the 780 looks to be a very similar by design so I would figue it would be accurate as well, like I said... if the gliding action was smoother with no binding under pressure I would buy one.


----------



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

TBFGhost said:


> Don't forget to check the saws for very important accuracy issues most people over-look.
> 
> Check to see if the fences are square to the deck, that the fences are in plane with each other, the deflection of the carriage at various points in the slide, make sure the deck is in plane with the turn table and make sure the detents lock in solid. It is most of these little items that will set the better saws apart from the rest. Gizmos and Gadgets aside.


How do you check the accuracy? With a square? Cut a piece and then rotate it? Cant really use a wood and screw like a table saw can you?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Squares and straight edges are a good place to start.


----------

